# Bilddatei erkennen



## wpb (6. August 2009)

Hallo!

Hat wer von euch eine Idee, wie ich in Java
erkannen kann, ob es sich bei einem Bild
(Bsp.: test.tif) auch wirklich um eine Bilddate handelt.
Noch besser wär natürlich wenn ich ünerprüfen könnte ob
es sich auch noch um ein tif handelt. (bzw, jpg. png, usw.)

Wollte es mit Imageio machen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Danke


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Moin,

die Extension alleine wird da kaum reichen.
Aber jedes einzelne Bildformat hat einen eigenen Header in der jeweiligen Datei, den man auslkesen und analysieren könnte ... ist aber sicher relativ aufwendig!

Wofür brauchst Du das denn 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## wpb (6. August 2009)

Muss ein paar Test durchführen.
Unter anderem nach einer Konvertierung überprüfuen, ob
es sich noch immer um ein Bild handelt, oder ob was nicht 
funktioniert hat.


----------



## Core-Dump (7. August 2009)

vielleicht so:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/304163-datei-typ-anzeigen.html


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

du kannst die Datei selbst analysieren (Datei-Header untersuchen).
Die Tiff Datei Format Spezifikation findet man hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tagged_Image_File_Format

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das java Activation Framework:
http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/javabeans/jaf/downloads/index.html

http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/javabeans/glasgow/javadocs/index.html

FileDataSource-> getContentType();

Gruß Tom


----------

